# Sapphire Factory Tour



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2005)

We had the honor to be the first journalists to visit Sapphire's factory where most ATI video cards are produced. This report will take you through all stages of video card production and show many interesting details on how a video card is build.

*Show full review*


----------



## LMP (May 24, 2005)

Very nice Wizzard! really


----------



## gR3iF (May 24, 2005)

nice tour but is every manufactor testing the card before?


----------



## Urlyin (May 24, 2005)

I liked it... something different... I would have thought the process would be more automated... but a nice look into the process... thanks W1zz


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 24, 2005)

Nice. Do you have any numbers of about how many graphics cards they have to throw away because the BGA pins were bad?


----------



## Unregistered CMD15 (May 25, 2005)

*Slave Labor*

Well when I saw that the ATI cards were made in China, I first thought of the slave labor that goes on there. It is sad to see that our nice cards are part of globalization's slave lobor. I wonder how much the workers get from out $299.00 X800XL's?? 

What happens if we have a war with China? no more ATI cards for the U.S.?


----------



## Unregistered (May 25, 2005)

Unregistered CMD15 said:
			
		

> Well when I saw that the ATI cards were made in China, I first thought of the slave labor that goes on there. It is sad to see that our nice cards are part of globalization's slave lobor. I wonder how much the workers get from out $299.00 X800XL's??
> 
> What happens if we have a war with China? no more ATI cards for the U.S.?



STFU , you just wanna "rescue" these yellow honeys from their factory labor eh?  Crusader boy?


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2005)

the workers in the factory are making good money (compared to regular wages in china), the work is not physically hard.



> What happens if we have a war with China? no more ATI cards for the U.S.?


if the us go to war with china, i suggest you better stop worrying about video cards and start looking for the next nuke shelter


----------



## djbbenn (May 25, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> if the us go to war with china, i suggest you better stop worrying about video cards and start looking for the next nuke shelter



Lol good anwser.

-Dan


----------



## Unregistered (May 27, 2005)

Great article and pictures.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2008)

This was a very cool article!!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 6, 2008)

pretty cool.  Nice to see where my cards came from lol!


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 6, 2008)

woot hot asian schicks at Sapphire i knew it!


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 6, 2008)

x800xl? wow, they still selling those in china? one would make a killing off selling 3870s there


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> x800xl? wow, they still selling those in china? one would make a killing off selling 3870s there



look at the post date of this article...


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 6, 2008)

i knoe....its a Monkey trying to be funny


----------



## strick94u (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad someone dug this up its excellent


----------

